# DIY Maintenance



## TheV (23/7/17)

Got a bit tired of guessing whats what so I cut some labels for my mixes:






The stickers are garbage though. Any recommendations for these soft bottles?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus (23/7/17)

I use Tower labels and print on them. They work fine and stick on the bottles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (23/7/17)

Lemon Pledge? I'll take a flier that there is a TFA or FW cereal in that.

You can use a pro label printer. I just write on masking tape. It comes off easily with no residue. Another option would be to write on paper and use clear tape to attach to the bottle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (23/7/17)

Petrus said:


> I use Tower labels and print on them. They work fine and stick on the bottles.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll have a look at the Tower labels.



RichJB said:


> Lemon Pledge? I'll take a flier that there is a TFA or FW cereal in that.
> 
> You can use a pro label printer. I just write on masking tape. It comes off easily with no residue. Another option would be to write on paper and use clear tape to attach to the bottle.


Masking tape. Genius! This sounds perfect for my needs. I don't mix often or much and don't need anything fancy.

Lemon Pledge  I have a Apple & Key Lime juice that tastes like super intense Lemon. It reminds me of lemon scented household cleaners. I mix it with whatever random juices I feel like on the day and call it Lemon Pledge ... sometimes its nice ... sometimes not so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (23/7/17)

Yip, masking tape all round the bottle. Doesn't look fancy but it gets the job done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (23/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Lemon Pledge? I'll take a flier that there is a TFA or FW cereal in that..


I would guess a locally manufactured Lemon flavour used by a number of SA DIY brands adds the citrus to this product

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV (23/7/17)

Petrus said:


> I use Tower labels and print on them. They work fine and stick on the bottles.


Thanks for the suggestion. I stopped at a shop for masking tape but they didn't have any.
They did however have a pack of Tower labels:




The stuff works pretty well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Slick (24/7/17)

@TheV please share your melon ice recipe,also the coconut truffles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (24/7/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I stopped at a shop for masking tape but they didn't have any.
> They did however have a pack of Tower labels:
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (24/7/17)

Slick said:


> @TheV please share your melon ice recipe,also the coconut truffles


Hey Slick. Coconut Truffles is something that I got from a friend so no recipe there.
Melon Ice is just AllDayVapes Melon Mix (Melon and Watermelon) with Menthol added to taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/7/17)

I use tower labels as well, but I get the extra long ones so that they wrap around the bottle and then overlap on the label a bit as well as sometimes even those labels tend to come loose or not stick all too well but if it overlaps and sticks to itself it generally works well. And they're relatively cheap through places like Takealot - R19 a pack if I recall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Another option would be to write on paper and use clear tape to attach to the bottle.


+1. I used to do that for ages, it works really well.. stays there until you want to remove it, then it comes off easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

